# Hogzilla, One Heck of a Hog



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Another Hogzilla caught near Atlanta
*
Sat Jan 6, 12:04 AM ET

A giant wild hog boasted to be bigger than the near-mythical "Hogzilla" caught in southern Georgia a few years ago has been killed in a suburban Atlanta neighborhood.

The hog hung snout down from a tree Friday in William Coursey's front yard, not far from where the avid hunter said he shot the beast. He said he hauled it to a truck weight station, which recorded the hairy hog at 1,100 pounds.

The Department of Natural Resources did not know whether the hog was a record for the state. "We don't keep records on hogs," said Melissa Cummings of the DNR's public affairs department.

But Coursey believes his behemoth surpasses the famed super swine shot and killed in 2004 that weighed in at half a ton on the farm's scales. A team of National Geographic experts later confirmed "Hogzilla" didn't quite live up to the 1,000-pound, 12-foot hype, saying the beast was probably 7 1/2 to 8 feet long, and weighed about 800 pounds.

The news of Coursey's kill got people are talking about the enormous beasts that roam the state.

"Nobody keeps official records," said Daryl Kirby, an editor with Georgia Outdoor News. "But it's one heck of a hog."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070106/ap_on_fe_st/hogzilla_killed

Is there a Hogzookie now orphaned?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

That's alot of bacon!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wondering where my ex-wife was calling home these days


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

too bad no pic


----------

